# Deceptively Delicious



## tangy (Aug 27, 2009)

This is that cookbook started by Jessica Sienfeld where she puts vegetables into every meal she makes, ex. spinach brownies & chickpea cookies, in order to trick her kids. I was intrigued by this idea, just for myself. Has anyone bought that book or used it?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've seen a publicity release on it, but that's all.

Personally, I've never understood the need for such games. Children will eat anything they are taught is good. And that includes veggies.

My kids cleaned their plates. The only exceptions were things that they gave an honest try of, and decided they didn't like. I have no problems with that at all, any more than I'd object to an adult who did the same. 

But the idea that kids automatically won't eat an entire class of food leaves me cold.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

This is just a gimmick for her to sell a book. She is relateing everything to sweets and as the child grows older and mom is not there they will eat the real thing, Sweets and even more of them. I agree with KY above.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

I totally agree with KY and Ed. :thumb:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Make soup. If they dont like the the bits, blitz it and call it cream of. I agree with all the above.
As they get older, let them help you. You'd be amazed what they'll eat when they help prepare it.


----------



## tangy (Aug 27, 2009)

has anyone ever tried any of these recipes? I would be interested to see how vege cookies taste haha


----------



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

My girlfriend lives in the same building as the woman who tested all the recipes for this book and she got to taste a lot of them. Her response to the recipes was generally good. They are dishes geared toward kids tastes meaning, not to sophisticated, so take that as you will.

One thing I've noticed at the markets we service is how incredibly picky some kids tend to be. I don't think you can necessarily blame the parents for it as most foodies tend to do. Certainly, there are folks who pass on their own food phobias and aversions to their kids, but some kids seem to have taste buds that are particularly sensitive to bitterness, viscous or lumpy textures, or other food attributes. It's as much a mystery and frustration to their parents as it is to any of us, more so, in all likelihood.

Mrs. Seinfeld's book seems to be a way for these parents to get healthy food into their kids-and that can't be a bad thing no matter how you look at it.


----------

